# In eigener Sache: Neues Design für Mobile-Version von PC Games



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (19. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *In eigener Sache: Neues Design für Mobile-Version von PC Games* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *In eigener Sache: Neues Design für Mobile-Version von PC Games*


----------



## Basileukum (19. Oktober 2020)

Ja dann mal alles Gute!

Ich les die PC Games am meisten am PC und am liebsten als Heft, hab just sogar mal wieder eine Zeitung abonniert, der geistige Mensch ist eben mit dem Papier verknüpft, auch bei seichten Thematiken. 

Um in Zukunft zu bestehen, darf man sich da aber nicht abhängen lassen und ich wünsche den Modernisierungsmaßnahmen einen gewünschten Erfolg. Frisch, fromm, fröhlich, munter und heiter, in die nächsten 30 Jahre!


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (19. Oktober 2020)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Ja dann mal alles Gute!
> 
> Ich les die PC Games am meisten am PC und am liebsten als Heft, hab just sogar mal wieder eine Zeitung abonniert, der geistige Mensch ist eben mit dem Papier verknüpft, auch bei seichten Thematiken.
> 
> Um in Zukunft zu bestehen, darf man sich da aber nicht abhängen lassen und ich wünsche den Modernisierungsmaßnahmen einen gewünschten Erfolg. Frisch, fromm, fröhlich, munter und heiter, in die nächsten 30 Jahre!



Danke


----------



## Shotay3 (19. Oktober 2020)

Die neuen Farben gefallen, dann mal viel Erfolg mit dem Reboot! 
Bin gespannt wie sich die Veränderung für den Desktop machen, ich bin nach wie vor Desktop-Leser  Ich würde ja gern wie früher auch Zeitungen abonnieren, aber irgendwie ist es unpraktisch und bedarf einer Menge Bäume. Der Zeitgeist ist eben auch digital.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2020)

PCGames schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem gibt es in Zukunft nur noch ein Artikel-Layout ohne rechte Spalte. Wir wissen, dass nur eine sehr geringe Anzahl an Lesern die rechte Spalte beachtet.



was imo nicht zuletzt daran liegen könnte, dass die spalte (gemeint ist "aktuelle artikel", schätze ich?) rechts ist und nicht links.
ich weiß natürlich nicht wie es den anderen geht, aber ich fand es schon immer völlig unintuitiv, nach rechts blicken zu müssen.

aber egal; kann man sich die künftige artikel-liste ebenfalls ich ticker-form  anschauen, also nur die headlines als liste (ohne bilder und pipapo)?
würde ich sehr begrüßen.


----------



## arrgh (19. Oktober 2020)

Bin gespannt auf das Desktop-Design, auch wenn ich primär Heft-Leser bin. Logo gefällt mir gut, auch wenn der Abschied vom Cyan mir ein kleines Tränchen entlockt. Hauptsache das Gelb bleibt! 

Ich begrüße die Frischkur und freue mich auf weitere Entwicklungen!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Oktober 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> was imo nicht zuletzt daran liegen könnte, dass die spalte (gemeint ist "aktuelle artikel", schätze ich?) rechts ist und nicht links.
> ich weiß natürlich nicht wie es den anderen geht, aber ich fand es schon immer völlig intuitiv, nach rechts blicken zu müssen.
> 
> aber egal; kann man sich die künftige artikel-liste ebenfalls ich ticker-form  anschauen, also nur die headlines als liste (ohne bilder und pipapo)?
> würde ich sehr begrüßen.



Das was du zitiert hast, war eine Aussage zum Artikellayout, nicht zur Startseite.


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (19. Oktober 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> was imo nicht zuletzt daran liegen könnte, dass die spalte (gemeint ist "aktuelle artikel", schätze ich?) rechts ist und nicht links.
> ich weiß natürlich nicht wie es den anderen geht, aber ich fand es schon immer völlig intuitiv, nach rechts blicken zu müssen.
> 
> aber egal; kann man sich die künftige artikel-liste ebenfalls ich ticker-form  anschauen, also nur die headlines als liste (ohne bilder und pipapo)?
> würde ich sehr begrüßen.



Nein, keine Sorge - der Wegfall der rechten Spalte betrifft nur die Artikelseiten, also die Ansicht bei einer News zum Beispiel. Die Startseite kommt ja wie erwähnt ganz zum Schluss - und da haben wir schon vernommen, dass euch ein Ticker sehr wichtig ist, um alle Artikel des Tages übersichtlich aufgelistet zu haben.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Oktober 2020)

> Nach 28 Jahren Cyan ist es Zeit für frischen Wind.



Eigentlich nicht, nein. McDonalds ist ja auch nicht plötzlich grün statt rot (haben sie zwar mal gemacht, hat sich aber wohl nicht durchgesetzt). Ein Design finde ich wichtig zur Wiedererkennung. Und da sind Farben nun mal sehr wichtig. Man hätte das Cyan ja dezent anders tönen können, vielleicht etwas dunkler.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das was du zitiert hast, war eine Aussage zum Artikellayout, nicht zur Startseite.





Maria Beyer-Fistrich schrieb:


> Nein, keine Sorge - der Wegfall der rechten Spalte betrifft nur die Artikelseiten, also die Ansicht bei einer News zum Beispiel. Die Startseite kommt ja wie erwähnt ganz zum Schluss - und da haben wir schon vernommen, dass euch ein Ticker sehr wichtig ist, um alle Artikel des Tages übersichtlich aufgelistet zu haben.



aso. mea culpa.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin auch eher ein Papiermensch. Habe meinen E-Book-Reader auch nur für den Urlaub um Gewicht zu sparen. Regulär setze ich bei Lesefutter auf Druckware. Ich mag das haptische.

Aber die Zahl der Heftverkäufe (Retail) ist wohl in den letzten Jahren stark rückläufig. Viele setzen auf E-Paper-Varianten oder auf Internetpräsenz. Oldschool-Druckwerke sterben langsam aus. Hab ich schon speziell bei diversen Heftserien gemerkt: Z.B. bei den Sonderheften der Flugzeug Classic. Die Reihen Spitfire und Mustang. Die 2. Teile dieser Sonderhefte erschienen jeweils nur noch digital als pdf. Weil die Verkaufszahlen von Teil 1 jeweils zu niedrig ausfielen. Mal sehen ob und wann Heft 2 der Sonderheftserie Ju 88 erscheint. Heft 2 von der Me 262 ist erschienen. Heft 3 ist hingegen noch nicht da. Mal sehen ob und in welcher Form dieses erscheint. Wenn überhaupt. Die Abstände zwischen den Erscheinungen ist jedenfalls deutlich gestiegen. Geplant ist es aber jedenfalls. Andere Zeitungen (darunter z.B. Computerbild Spiele) haben trotz einem erfolgreichem Start und langjähriger auch erfolgreicher Präsenz auf dem Zeitungsmarkt und jahrelang guten Verkaufszahlen nach dem Einbrüchen bei den Verkaufszahlen mittlerweile auch aufgegeben. Hätte ich nie für möglich gehalten.

Dagegen sind seit über 30 Jahren aktive Zeitungen wie Oldtimermarkt/-Praxis, Motor-Klassik und Co. immer noch präsent. Was ich gut finde. Wie lange das noch so funktioniert bleibt abzuwarten. Die Zeitungs-Druckbranche hat momentan echt schwierige Zeiten und diese werden wohl auch weiterhin noch Opfer fordern.


----------



## Loosa (19. Oktober 2020)

Erinnert mich ein bisschen an PC Action, oder täusche ich mich da bei den Farben?
Das Gelb ist jedenfalls deutlich Auffälliger (nur halt aufpassen, dass der BVB nicht meckert ).



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, nein. McDonalds ist ja auch nicht plötzlich grün statt rot (haben sie zwar mal gemacht, hat sich aber wohl nicht durchgesetzt). Ein Design finde ich wichtig zur Wiedererkennung. Und da sind Farben nun mal sehr wichtig. Man hätte das Cyan ja dezent anders tönen können, vielleicht etwas dunkler.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und das ist neben deren Schulungszentrum. Da testen sie eigentlich immer die neuesten Sachen.
Habe das Design hier aber auch schon sonst mehrfach gesehen.


----------



## Wamboland (19. Oktober 2020)

Ich mag es nicht - waren das nicht die Farben von dem Video Magazin? SFT oder so? 

Vermutlich einfach weil ich die alten Farben so vertraut waren....


----------



## Chroom (19. Oktober 2020)

Schwarz Gelb  Genau wie mein Outfit in The Division 2   Gefällt mir. Sieht Cool aus. GZ


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Oktober 2020)

ungewohnt aber doch ganz schick


----------



## Artanis1978 (19. Oktober 2020)

Eure mobile Seite ist gerade Passwort geschüzt.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2020)

geht bei euch die mobile-seite?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Pixel 3a mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (19. Oktober 2020)

Ich bitte euch um etwas Geduld. Die Kollegen sind dran 

Einige Artikelseiten lassen sich aber bereits aufrufen.

EDIT: So langsam tut sich was. 

Für die Freunde der Dunkelheit: Wir haben jetzt auch einen Dark-Mode für Mobile - einfach auf das Menü klicken und dann unten zwischen Hell oder Dunkel umschalten.


----------



## Artanis1978 (19. Oktober 2020)

Warum verwendet ihr immer noch zwei verschiedene Versionen, statt einer responsiven Seite? Oder wird das noch umgestellt?


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (19. Oktober 2020)

Artanis1978 schrieb:


> Warum verwendet ihr immer noch zwei verschiedene Versionen, statt einer responsiven Seite? Oder wird das noch umgestellt?



Das ist der langfristige Plan.


----------



## McDrake (19. Oktober 2020)

Oops...und die Kommentare-Funktion schwebt einfsch so von rechts rein. Wirkt cool und durchdacht. Aber das Blau vermisse ich schon bissl.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (19. Oktober 2020)

Ich finde das Design Stand jetzt "Durchschnitt". Ist aber vielleicht einfach eine Sache der Gewöhnung. Um das dann nochmal klar zu formulieren, eine Katastrophe oder den Untergang von PCGames sehe ich dadurch natürlich *nicht*.

*6/10*


----------



## Schalkmund (19. Oktober 2020)

> Nach 28 Jahren Cyan ist es Zeit für frischen Wind.


Jup, schwarz passt super zur Beerdigung des Printmediums.


----------



## schokoeis (19. Oktober 2020)

Ein richtiges Dark-Theme für den Browser wäre cool.


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (19. Oktober 2020)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Ein richtiges Dark-Theme für den Browser wäre cool.



Das bekommen wir hin


----------



## arborman (19. Oktober 2020)

Bin mal gespannt ob es jetzt besser ist. Werde ich Heute abend ausprobieren


----------



## Fataga (19. Oktober 2020)

Relaunch? Neues System? Passt jetzt noch mehr Werbung rein als sowieso schon da ist?


----------



## matrixfehler (19. Oktober 2020)

Jepp, Dark-Mode. Wichtig. 
Webseiten, die keinen Dark-Mode haben, werden bei mir immer unbeliebter ^^

Ich bin ein wenig erschrocken, dass es wirklich 70% Mobile-Zugriffe sind.
Was sind das für komische Menschen, haben die kein Notebook oder vernünftiges Tablet?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Oktober 2020)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> oder vernünftiges Tablet?



Tablet zählt ja glaube ich auch unter Mobile.


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Oktober 2020)

Selbst Notebooks sind ja irgendwie mobil  zumindest mobiler wie ein fetter Tower


----------



## MichaelG (19. Oktober 2020)

*In eigener Sache: Neues Design für Mobile-Version von PC Games*

Na mit Mobiles sind Tablets und Smartphones gemeint. Laptop und Notebook zählen zu normalen PC.


----------



## Basileukum (19. Oktober 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich bin auch eher ein Papiermensch. Habe meinen E-Book-Reader auch nur für den Urlaub um Gewicht zu sparen. Regulär setze ich bei Lesefutter auf Druckware. Ich mag das haptische.
> 
> Aber die Zahl der Heftverkäufe (Retail) ist wohl in den letzten Jahren stark rückläufig. Viele setzen auf E-Paper-Varianten oder auf Internetpräsenz. Oldschool-Druckwerke sterben langsam aus. .



Ja, das ist so, aber nicht organisch gewachsen, es sind Trends, welche bewußt gesetzt werden. Wir leben in einer Überschußgesellschaft, da werden im sogenannten Westen hunderte Milliarden oder viele Billionen in Trends gesetzt (viele Beispiele, die meisten nicht nachhaltig), die halt ein paar Gestalten, welchen das in ihre Ideologie, Konzept, Vision etc. paßt, aufbringen können. 

Ich gehe mit Sicherheit davon aus, daß Magazine und Zeitungen bzw. Bücher etc. uns noch über Jahrtausende begleiten werden, nicht als Nische, sondern als Hauptbestandteil. Kann sich ja gut mit dem Digitalen auch arrangieren. Wer es allerdings schwer haben wird, das sind diejenigen, welche das gute alte Papier in der Hand der Menschen erschweren oder verunmöglichen wollen, da sehe ich keine Zukunft an Maßstäben, was z.B. Existenzberechtigung etc. betrifft.


----------



## eOP (19. Oktober 2020)

Die neue mobile Seite gefällt mir gut, habe mich aber auch an der alten nicht gestört. Die Schrift kommt mir etwas groß vor, aber daran gewöhnen ich mich


----------



## BurningCat (19. Oktober 2020)

im welchen Verhältnis sind denn ungefähr verkaufe von print und den app verkäufen?

die neue Seite gefällt mir sehr gut, schaue oft auf die Homepage aber kaufe auch regelmäßig in der iOS app. Obwohl mir das Papier oft auch lieber ist, aber da ist mir der Umweltgedanke doch auch wichtig.


----------



## Fraiser_ (19. Oktober 2020)

Mhh...schwarz, weiß und noch eine dritte Farbe. Damit es dem englischen PC Gamer eher verwechselt wird?? Design und Farbgebung waren seit Anbeginn unverwechselbar, aber das ist damit hinfällig und derivativ.


----------



## Gemar (19. Oktober 2020)

Handy: Gut, nutze ich aber fast nie.
Tablet: Befriedigend. Die Übersicht ist nicht so gut und die Anzeigen passen von der Größe nicht.
Desktop: Mir gefällt dort der schwarze Header nicht.


----------



## matrixfehler (19. Oktober 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Tablet zählt ja glaube ich auch unter Mobile.



Nja, aber mit einem Tablet nutzt man auch die normale Desktop-Ansicht, nicht die Mobil-Seite.
Und ich glaube, darum geht es Euch ja. 
Und offenbar schauen sich mehr Besucher die "mobile Webseite" an, als die Desktop-Variante.
Und das macht ja nur auf einem Smartphone Sinn.


----------



## Loosa (19. Oktober 2020)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Nja, aber mit einem Tablet nutzt man auch die normale Desktop-Ansicht, nicht die Mobil-Seite.



Das kommt darauf an. Unter iOS wurde für iPad Pro erst letztes Jahr eine Desktop-Version von Safari eingerichtet. Davor identifizierte es sich als Mobilgerät. Seit diesem Jahr kann man mit allen iOS Pads und Smartphones als "Desktop" browsen, aber das muss man aktiv einstellen. Wie viele das wirklich machen kann man sich vorstellen. Und zumindest bei Smartphones macht das auch nur in Ausnahmefällen Sinn.

Wie das bei Android aussieht weiß ich nicht. Kommt vielleicht auf das Modell an? Oder gibt es in Android überhaupt ein Desktop-Chrome?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (19. Oktober 2020)

Geht das Design eigentlich ins Heft über?

Muss man das als neu gefundene Liebe interpretieren, weil das "PC" nun wieder weiß gefüllt ist und nicht nur schlicht umrandet? 

Ist zumindest wieder ein Blickfang und wirkt im Header aufgeräumter.


----------



## matrixfehler (19. Oktober 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das kommt darauf an. Unter iOS wurde für iPad Pro erst letztes Jahr eine Desktop-Version von Safari eingerichtet. Davor identifizierte es sich als Mobilgerät. Seit diesem Jahr kann man mit allen iOS Pads und Smartphones als "Desktop" browsen, aber das muss man aktiv einstellen. Wie viele das wirklich machen kann man sich vorstellen. Und zumindest bei Smartphones macht das auch nur in Ausnahmefällen Sinn.
> 
> Wie das bei Android aussieht weiß ich nicht. Kommt vielleicht auf das Modell an? Oder gibt es in Android überhaupt ein Desktop-Chrome?



Kommt bestimmt auch darauf an, auf was für einem Gerät Android installiert ist.
Ich denke, moderne Apps erkennen auch, wie groß das Display ist, nicht nur deren Auflösung und ob das Gerät ein Smartphone oder halt eben ein 10"+ Display bietet.
Und Apple kann man ja nun leider nicht mehr als Vorreiter in *irgendetwas* heranziehen. Ja, sie haben den Smartphone-Boom eingeleitet.
Aber an der Spitze der Nahrungskette in Bezug auf Innovationen steht Apple ja schon ewig nicht mehr. Und wenn erst letztes Jahr eine "Desktop-Version" für iPads eingerichtet wurde,
zeugt das eigentlich eher von absoluter Sinnbefreiung ^^


Es ist ja eigentlich auch vollkommen Sinnbefreit über Auflösungen zu reden, wenn Smartphones mit 5" Display irgendeinen "Retina-Quark" veranstalten...


----------



## matrixfehler (19. Oktober 2020)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Ein richtiges Dark-Theme für den Browser wäre cool.



Ah, ich sehe: Jetzt kommen auch helle Grautöne statt Weiß im Hintergrund zum Einsatz.
Ich würde mir optional aber gerne wirklich noch was "dunkles" wünschen...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Oktober 2020)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Ah, ich sehe: Jetzt kommen auch helle Grautöne statt Weiß im Hintergrund zum Einsatz.
> Ich würde mir optional aber gerne wirklich noch was "dunkles" wünschen...



Die Desktop-Seite ist ja wie erwähnt noch gar nicht überarbeitet worden, mal abgesehen von Logo und Farbe im Header.
Jetzt war erstmal die Mobile-Seite dran und die hat ja einen Dark-Modus.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2020)

mir gefällt das neue mobile-design so weit eigentlich ganz gut. schön aufgeräumt und übersichtlich. und endlich einen dark mode! [emoji106]

nur das klappmenü will mir nicht so recht gefallen. sieht - sorry - ein bisschen billig aus. viel zu groß und die schriftart ist irgendwie auch nicht so meins. ist das noch wip?

Gesendet von meinem Pixel 3a mit Tapatalk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Oktober 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nur das klappmenü will mir nicht so recht gefallen. sieht - sorry - ein bisschen billig aus. viel zu groß und die schriftart ist irgendwie auch nicht so meins. ist das noch wip?



Was sollte denn da deiner Meinung nach anders gemacht werden?
Comic Sans als Schriftart für den flippigen Style vielleicht? 

Ich finde es eigentlich völlig ausreichend, für ein Ding, das man kurz aufklappt, was anklickt und dann isses wieder weg.
Da müssen nicht noch fancy Design-Elemente rein.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Was sollte denn da deiner Meinung nach anders gemacht werden?
> Comic Sans als Schriftart für den flippigen Style vielleicht?
> 
> Ich finde es eigentlich völlig ausreichend, für ein Ding, das man kurz aufklappt, was anklickt und dann isses wieder weg.
> Da müssen nicht noch fancy Design-Elemente rein.



haha, comic sans und fancy design ist das genaue gegenteil, von dem was mir gefällt. 
es ist schon simpel, das ist nicht mein punkt. es sieht halt irgendwie wie gesagt ein bißchen billig aus, schwer in worte zu fassen.
ich aber natürlich geschmackssache, zugegeben. vielleicht liegts auch an der darstellung auf meinem handy.


----------



## matrixfehler (19. Oktober 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Die Desktop-Seite ist ja wie erwähnt noch gar nicht überarbeitet worden, mal abgesehen von Logo und Farbe im Header.
> Jetzt war erstmal die Mobile-Seite dran und die hat ja einen Dark-Modus.



Bist Du sicher? Ich bin fest der Überzeugung, dass auf der Starseite im Desktop-Modus die weißen Hintergründe in hellgrau getauscht wurden...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Oktober 2020)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher? Ich bin fest der Überzeugung, dass auf der Starseite im Desktop-Modus die weißen Hintergründe in hellgrau getauscht wurden...



Ja, wie gesagt, das Farbschema wurde etwas angepasst, um besser zur neuen Mobile-Seite zu passen. 
Wie Maria aber im Artikel schrieb, kommt die eigentliche Überarbeitung der Desktop-Seite erst noch.


----------



## MrFob (19. Oktober 2020)

Hmmmm, was mir an der Desktop-Umstellnug bisher noch nicht so gefaellt ist, dass das Menue (also das mit den 3 Strichen) von links nach rechts gewandert ist. An sich ist das ja nix schlimmes, aber irgendwie fuehlt es sich jetzt ein bisschen bloede zu benutzen an weil der Text immer noch links alligned ist und damit nicht mehr unter dem Menue button aufpoppt sondern irgendwie so weit drueben (siehe Screenshot)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe das wird nochmal angepasst (Ihr sagtet ja, der Desktop ist noch nicht fertig). Entweder man verschiebt das Menue wieder nach links (waere mir am liebsten) oder man macht vielleicht den Text des Menues dann rechtsbuendig, so dass er wieder unter dem Button steht und nicht irgendwo links in der Pampa.


----------



## Falconer75 (19. Oktober 2020)

Was lange währt, wird endlich... sehr ok. Beim Logo musste ich sofort an PC Action denken. Gut. Ist ein schöner Schritt nach vorn. Aufgeräumt, übersichtlich, viel besser lesbar.

Etwas mehr Pepp hätte der Seite aber nicht geschadet. Geht ja um Spaß an Games, nicht darum,  der ZEIT Konkurrenz zu machen. Da stand ein bisschen zu viel Golem-Seriosität Pate. Passt aber auch irgendwie, da das PC im Namen für eine Multiplattform-Seite beibehalten wird. Bleibt ein schwieriger Wettbewerbsnachteil in meinen Augen. Zu missverständlich für die Masse. Trotz "Videogames" im Untertitel. 

Und "Technik, Filme, Serien"... mag ja eine schöne Reminiszenz an SFT/Widescreen sein. Da muss dann aber zukünftig deutlich mehr kommen, als die PCGH-Übernahmen und vereinzelte Film-News. 

Außerdem hoffe ich, dass ihr im Raum Gelsenkirchen nicht zu viele User verliert... was hat Sascha Lohmüller eigentlich zu der Farbgebung gesagt? Wird er für PCG-Print nicht freiwillig übernehmen, oder?  Der kotzt euch doch das ganze Leitungsbüro voll.


----------



## Loosa (19. Oktober 2020)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Kommt bestimmt auch darauf an, auf was für einem Gerät Android installiert ist.
> Ich denke, moderne Apps erkennen auch, wie groß das Display ist, nicht nur deren Auflösung und ob das Gerät ein Smartphone oder halt eben ein 10"+ Display bietet.
> 
> [...]
> ...



Du kannst deine App nicht für jede Auflösung und jede Bildschirmgröße vorbereiten. Dafür gibt es einfach zu viele Varianten und jedes Jahr kommen neue dazu. Du kannst höchstens gucken, was so die verbreitetsten Geräte sind und durchtesten, dass die App damit anständig funktioniert. Vielleicht mit 2, 3 festen Grunddesgins, zwischen denen dann interpoliert wird.
Im Unreal UI kann man nur voreingestellt schon aus rund drei Dutzend verschiedenen Smartphones auswählen und vielleicht halb so vielen Tablets. Niemand wird für jedes dieser Geräte ein genau passendes UI bauen.

Bei Internetauftritten dasselbe Dilemma, es gibt drölfzillarden verschiedene Geräte, Größen, Auflösungen. Hier setzt Responsive Design an, was auch die PC Games benutzen dürfte. Es gibt keine starren Frames und Tables mehr, sondern das Design wird nach Bedarf automatisch umgebaut, ohne dass es dabei auseinanderfällt. In gewissen Grenzen.
Vielleicht auch ein Grund, warum das Klappmenü bei Bonkic zu groß ist. Damit es auf Geräten mit kleinerem Bildschirm trotzdem bedienbar bleibt.

Ein Smartphone mag 8k Auflösung bekommen, deswegen bleibt eine auf Desktop designte Website dort trotzdem unnütz. Das Gerät funkt an den Server, ich bin ein Desktop oder ich bin ein Mobile, und dann wird das dafür passende Grunddesign zurückgeschickt, welches sich dann auf das Bildschirmverhältnis anpasst.

Beim iPad finde ich es manchmal sogar eher unpraktisch, jetzt den Desktop zu bekommen.


----------



## Gast1664961002 (20. Oktober 2020)

Ich steh total auf dunkles Design. Insofern gefällt es mir schon mal super. Was mir wirklich noch gefallen würde, wäre wenn man bei den Kommentaren auf der Desktopseite das Datum und die Uhrzeit sieht, ohne dafür ins Forum wechseln zu müssen. Ebenso schön wäre es, wenn man die Kommentare nach seinem Gusto sortieren könnte. Datum, Likes usw. 

Sollte das schon irgendwie gehen und ich habe es noch nicht entdeckt, Schande über mich.


----------



## LOX-TT (20. Oktober 2020)

Zum Sortierungsvorschlag:

Weiß nicht, da in den Kommtaren ja oft fortlaufende Diskussionen stattfinden finde ich eigentlich nur die zeitliche (also normale) Sortierung sinnvoll. Alle anderen wären verwirrend, ist aber nur meine Meinung natürlich.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Oktober 2020)

ich würde mir ja das heat-meter zurückwünschen.
hab nie verstanden, weshalb das so schnell wieder abgeschafft wurde.


----------



## Batze (20. Oktober 2020)

Mobile Webbrowser nutz ich so gut wie gar nicht. Bei meinem kleinem 5s ist das auch eher Augenkrebs. 
Und die Main hier das der Header jetzt Black ist, nun ja kann man wohl erst richtig sehen und beurteilen wenn das gesamte hier fertig ist. Denn eine Umstellung von Cyan auf Black ist ja nicht wirklich ein neues Design.
Also erstmal abwarten was noch kommt.


----------



## Gast1664961002 (20. Oktober 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Zum Sortierungsvorschlag:
> 
> Weiß nicht, da in den Kommtaren ja oft fortlaufende Diskussionen stattfinden finde ich eigentlich nur die zeitliche (also normale) Sortierung sinnvoll. Alle anderen wären verwirrend, ist aber nur meine Meinung natürlich.



Nachdem ich mir einen Artikel durchgelesen habe, gehe ich zu den Kommentaren. Dort muss ich dann erst mal ganz nach unten scrollen, bzw. ins Forum wechseln, damit das nicht so lange dauert. Mehrmals auf "mehr Kommentare" zu klicken, ist etwas anstrengend. Bin ich dann mit dem Kommentaren durch, dürfen diese gerne nach Aktualität sortiert sein. Denn dann kenne ich ja schon die ganze Vorgeschichte. Deswegen würde für mich eine einstellbare Sortierung Sinn machen..


----------



## marshmellow-d (20. Oktober 2020)

Nice. find ich cool. Sieht bis jetzt schön aus! Die Anpassungen sind perfekt und das Logo ist auch toll geworden. Nicht zu große Veränderung nur Feinheiten ausgebessert genau richtig dass das ganze Zeitgemäß und moderner wirkt. Die neue Farbpalette bringt hat stil und wertet das ganze auf. Das blau gelbe Logo hatte einen casual Style sagen wir wie der Fallout boy und jetzt seid ihr mit dem neuen Design in Suit&Tie unterwegs xDDD

Finde das gut dass die mobile Website erneuert wird. War vorher keine mega-krampf sich durch die Seite zu navigieren aber hakelig und mehrfach klicks / komische Weiterleitung gab es schon. Macht weiter so! ^-^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Oktober 2020)

MidlifeGamer schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mir einen Artikel durchgelesen habe, gehe ich zu den Kommentaren. Dort muss ich dann erst mal ganz nach unten scrollen, bzw. ins Forum wechseln, damit das nicht so lange dauert. Mehrmals auf "mehr Kommentare" zu klicken, ist etwas anstrengend. Bin ich dann mit dem Kommentaren durch, dürfen diese gerne nach Aktualität sortiert sein. Denn dann kenne ich ja schon die ganze Vorgeschichte. Deswegen würde für mich eine einstellbare Sortierung Sinn machen..



Wäre mir persönlich auch lieber, wenn man es zumindest optional einstellen kann, dass der erste Kommentar auch als erstes angezeigt wird.
Die Diskussion rückwärts zu verfolgen ist immer eher mühselig, weshalb ich meist direkt ins Forum wechsle.


----------



## Gast1664961002 (20. Oktober 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wäre mir persönlich auch lieber, wenn man es zumindest optional einstellen kann, dass der erste Kommentar auch als erstes angezeigt wird.
> Die Diskussion rückwärts zu verfolgen ist immer eher mühselig, weshalb ich meist direkt ins Forum wechsle.



Wenn ich schon weiß, dass ich alle Kommentare lesen will, gehe ich auch vom Artikel direkt ins Forum. Auf dem Smartphone nervt das nur ein wenig, weil ich dann jedes Mal ein neues Tab geöffnet bekomme und der Weg zurück ist etwas umständlich.


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (20. Oktober 2020)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Was lange währt, wird endlich... sehr ok. Beim Logo musste ich sofort an PC Action denken. Gut. Ist ein schöner Schritt nach vorn. Aufgeräumt, übersichtlich, viel besser lesbar.
> 
> Etwas mehr Pepp hätte der Seite aber nicht geschadet. Geht ja um Spaß an Games, nicht darum,  der ZEIT Konkurrenz zu machen. Da stand ein bisschen zu viel Golem-Seriosität Pate. Passt aber auch irgendwie, da das PC im Namen für eine Multiplattform-Seite beibehalten wird. Bleibt ein schwieriger Wettbewerbsnachteil in meinen Augen. Zu missverständlich für die Masse. Trotz "Videogames" im Untertitel.
> 
> ...



Meine Frau ist Borussin, ich bin die Farbgebung gewohnt  Davon ab: Für Print wird sich am Logo nichts tun. Zum einen zeigt die Erfahrung, dass man an Print-Logos nicht zuviel ändern sollte, zum anderen bleibt das Heft ja nach wie vor Single-Format, die Webseite ist schon länger Multiformat. Da kann man sich auch logotechnisch ruhig etwas abgrenzen.


----------



## Artanis1978 (20. Oktober 2020)

Langsam gewöhne ich mich daran. Ich freue mich schon auf den Dark-Mode in der Desktop-Variante.


----------



## Falconer75 (20. Oktober 2020)

In einem halben Jahr schmeißt Google die Desktop-Varianten der Websites aus dem Index. Dann sind nur noch die Mobile-Inhalte SEO-relevant. Wurde also wirklich Zeit für den Neubau.


----------



## stl1988 (20. Oktober 2020)

Mich hat bereits bei der GamePro gestört, dass die zwei verschiedene Logos verwendet. Jetzt macht ihr also denselben Mist. Ich finde sowas nicht gut. Es sollte ein einziges einheitliches Logo geben. Man kann ja im gedruckten Heft auch eine Ausgabe vorher so einen Logowechsel ankündigen. Macht ja die play4/play5 auch so.


----------



## Evil (20. Oktober 2020)

SaschaLohmueller schrieb:


> Meine Frau ist Borussin, ich bin die Farbgebung gewohnt  Davon ab: Für Print wird sich am Logo nichts tun. Zum einen zeigt die Erfahrung, dass man an Print-Logos nicht zuviel ändern sollte, zum anderen bleibt das Heft ja nach wie vor Single-Format, die Webseite ist schon länger Multiformat. Da kann man sich auch logotechnisch ruhig etwas abgrenzen.



Wie war das bei PC Games Hardware - man sollte an Print-Logos nicht zuviel ändern? 

Ich finde diesen Gemischtwarenladen  furchtbar - ich hätte gerne einen Haken, bei dem ich alles außer der PC-Inhalte ausblenden kann... pcgh.de surfe ich tatsächlich regelmäßig an, weil mich Inhalte und Optik der Seite ansprechen - pcgames.de kann da nicht im Ansatz mithalten.


----------



## ribald (21. Oktober 2020)

Evil schrieb:


> Wie war das bei PC Games Hardware - man sollte an Print-Logos nicht zuviel ändern?
> 
> Ich finde diesen Gemischtwarenladen  furchtbar - ich hätte gerne einen Haken, bei dem ich alles außer der PC-Inhalte ausblenden kann... pcgh.de surfe ich tatsächlich regelmäßig an, weil mich Inhalte und Optik der Seite ansprechen - pcgames.de kann da nicht im Ansatz mithalten.



Du kannst nach wie vor https://www.pcgames.de/PC/ ansurfen. 
Ich hatte auch mal gefragt warum der Plattformtrenner zum anklicken verschwunden ist, keine Antwort.^^


----------



## matrixfehler (21. Oktober 2020)

SaschaLohmueller schrieb:


> Meine Frau ist Borussin, ich bin die Farbgebung gewohnt  Davon ab: Für Print wird sich am Logo nichts tun. Zum einen zeigt die Erfahrung, dass man an Print-Logos nicht zuviel ändern sollte, zum anderen bleibt das Heft ja nach wie vor Single-Format, die Webseite ist schon länger Multiformat. Da kann man sich auch logotechnisch ruhig etwas abgrenzen.



Mich stört ja schon seit längerem, dass es (Analog zu den letzten Zuckungen der PC-Action) immer mehr "Players-Community-Games" lautet.
Ich bin ja damals auch nur zur PCGames gegangen, weil meine Lieblingszeitschrift, die PCAction halt ... tja... ne? 
Aber ich mochte den infantilen Humor der PCA eigentlich ganz gerne. Der war so richtig schön doof. 
GameStar und PCGames waren mir immer irgendwie zu steif, aber naja. Man wird ja auch erwachsen irgendwann (vielleicht).

Und jetzt lese ich halt hier auch immer mehr über die Konsolenkrüppel, aber in Zeiten, wo alles irgendwie Multiplattform wird,
ist es vielleicht auch gar nicht mehr wirklich zeitgemäß.

Das Redesign finde ich gut, aber ich würde es auch auf die Printmedien ausweiten. Wenn dann halt richtig.


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Oktober 2020)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Und jetzt lese ich halt hier auch immer mehr über die Konsolenkrüppel



Wie oft muss man dir eigentlich noch eintrichtern, dass du so peinlichen Masterrace-Blödsinn dir bitte sparen sollst?


----------



## Batze (21. Oktober 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wie oft muss man dir eigentlich noch eintrichtern, dass du so peinlichen Masterrace-Blödsinn dir bitte sparen sollst?



Da sind wohl einige stehen geblieben in der Zeit.

Nur weil die Page/das Magazin *PC* Games heißt und schon vor sehr langer Zeit gegründet worden ist sollte man doch in heutiger Zeit das PC nicht alszu verbissen sehen. Es geht um das Hobby Gaming und da gehören Konsolen Spieler zu 100% dazu. Basta. Einigen ist das wohl noch nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Basileukum (21. Oktober 2020)

Ich find die Farben schön. Schwarz-gelb rockt. Deshalb sind wir Allemannen hier untenlinks ja auch die "Bäschtän".


----------



## ZAM (21. Oktober 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das wird nochmal angepasst (Ihr sagtet ja, der Desktop ist noch nicht fertig). Entweder man verschiebt das Menue wieder nach links (waere mir am liebsten) oder man macht vielleicht den Text des Menues dann rechtsbuendig, so dass er wieder unter dem Button steht und nicht irgendwo links in der Pampa.



Das wird in der nächsten Forensoftware wieder nach Links wandern - siehe http://pcghx.de


----------



## Batze (21. Oktober 2020)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das wird in der nächsten Forensoftware wieder nach Links wandern - siehe http://pcghx.de



Wenn man sich die Userzahlen da im Forum anschaut muss man sich echt mal Fragen was da schief gegangen ist das die uns den mächtigen Auspuff zeigen.


----------



## ZAM (21. Oktober 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Userzahlen da im Forum anschaut muss man sich echt mal Fragen was da schief gegangen ist das die uns den mächtigen Auspuff zeigen.


Ach, deswegen ist PCG die erste Seite mit dem neuen Mobile-Design ;p


----------



## McDrake (21. Oktober 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Userzahlen da im Forum anschaut muss man sich echt mal Fragen was da schief gegangen ist das die uns den mächtigen Auspuff zeigen.


Eine ernsthafte Frage? Ein paar Beben hier solltest Du als alter Hase doch auch mitbekommen haben


----------



## Batze (21. Oktober 2020)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ach, deswegen ist PCG die erste Seite mit dem neuen Mobile-Design ;p



Und PCGH hat schon die neue Forensoftware.


----------



## ZAM (21. Oktober 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Und PCGH hat schon die neue Forensoftware.



Und PCG das neue Mobil-Design.


----------



## Batze (21. Oktober 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Eine ernsthafte Frage? Ein paar Beben hier solltest Du als alter Hase doch auch mitbekommen haben



Jede Menge sogar.


----------



## McDrake (21. Oktober 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Und PCGH hat schon die neue Forensoftware.


Darum funzt da Taptalk auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Batze (21. Oktober 2020)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und PCG das neue Mobil-Design.



Was mich Null interessiert. 

Sagen wir mal es steht 1:1.


----------



## Batze (21. Oktober 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Darum funzt da Taptalk auch nicht mehr.



Habe ich nie gebraucht wenn ich mit Handy mal da On war. Habe die normale Browser Ansicht gehabt, da brauchte ich kein Tapatalk und konnte ganz normal posten.


----------



## McDrake (21. Oktober 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Habe ich nie gebraucht wenn ich mit Handy mal da On war. Habe die normale Browser Ansicht gehabt, da brauchte ich kein Tapatalk und konnte ganz normal posten.


TT war/ist halt sehr praktisch für kleinere Bildschirme. Finds da zZ übersichtlicher und einfacher zu navigieren. Und schneller empfind ichs per TT auch.


----------



## Batze (21. Oktober 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> TT war/ist halt sehr praktisch für kleinere Bildschirme. Finds da zZ übersichtlicher und einfacher zu navigieren. Und schneller empfind ichs per TT auch.



Mag sein. Nutze ich aber kaum da ich mein Handy eben vorwiegend zum telefonieren benutze. Ich muss nicht unbedingt unterwegs schnell schauen ob es in meinen Foren was zu posten gibt. Mach ich dann ganz ruhig und bequem wenn ich zu Hause bin. Also den Stress tue ich mir nicht an immer und überall dabei zu sein.


----------



## McDrake (21. Oktober 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Mag sein. Nutze ich aber kaum da ich mein Handy eben vorwiegend zum telefonieren benutze. Ich muss nicht unbedingt unterwegs schnell schauen ob es in meinen Foren was zu posten gibt. Mach ich dann ganz ruhig und bequem wenn ich zu Hause bin. Also den Stress tue ich mir nicht an immer und überall dabei zu sein.


Ja, Du!
Aber wie oben geschroben wurde, sind 70% Mobile-Anteil. Ich bin hier oft im ÖV am lesen und schreiben. Da ist mir ein einfaches und übersichtliches Layout fürs Forum sehr wichtig.
Wobei dann noch die Frage stellen darf, wies im Form ausschaut.
ZAM?
Und seht ihr auch den TapTalk-Anteil?


----------



## Batze (21. Oktober 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ja, Du!
> Aber wie oben geschroben wurde, sind 70% Mobile-Anteil.


Sagen kann man viel.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Oktober 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Sagen kann man viel.



Warum genau sollten wir diesbezüglich lügen?


P.S.: Was mir beim Forum am wichtigsten ist, ist das die "Die letzten 100 Beiträge"-Funktion in seiner jetzigen Form erhalten bleibt. ^^


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ja, Du!
> Aber wie oben geschroben wurde, sind 70% Mobile-Anteil. Ich bin hier oft im ÖV am lesen und schreiben. Da ist mir ein einfaches und übersichtliches Layout fürs Forum sehr wichtig.


 Und nicht vergessen, dass sicher manch einer auch zu Hause "mobil" reinschaut. Was meint ihr, wie oft ich mal bei PC per Smartphone reinschaue, zB in ner Werbepause beim Fernsehen oder auch einfach nur, wenn ich mal en paar Minuten nix zu tun hab? Auch begünstigt durch mein News-Feed-Widget, das mir personalisierte News anbietet, so dass da immer was von PC Games dabei ist. Den Stress, in ner Werbepause den PC extra einzuschalten, tu ich mir nicht an


----------



## McDrake (21. Oktober 2020)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und PCG das neue Mobil-Design.


Kurze Frage dazu.
Wenn ich in jenem Forum einen Thread anschaue hats darüber einen Button "Neue Beiträge". Wenn ich den anklicke scrollts einfach auf das erste Posting des Threads, was ja sinnfrei ist. 
Sollte man da nicht raus aus dem Thread zur Ansicht der "neuen Beiträge" in der Übersicht kommen, also zu
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/whats-new/posts/


----------



## ZAM (21. Oktober 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Kurze Frage dazu.
> Wenn ich in jenem Forum einen Thread anschaue hats darüber einen Button "Neue Beiträge". Wenn ich den anklicke scrollts einfach auf das erste Posting des Threads, was ja sinnfrei ist.
> Sollte man da nicht raus aus dem Thread zur Ansicht der "neuen Beiträge" in der Übersicht kommen, also zu
> https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/whats-new/posts/



Falscher Thread für solche Fragen.


----------



## McDrake (21. Oktober 2020)

ZAM schrieb:


> Falscher Thread für solche Fragen.


Bin nur dank diesem Thread wiedermal ins PCGH-Forum schnuppern gegangen um zu schauen, was auf uns/mich zukommt.
Dann lass ich die Frage und stelle sie nach der Umstellung hier noche
[emoji14]


----------



## Batze (21. Oktober 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Warum genau sollten wir diesbezüglich lügen?
> 
> 
> P.S.: Was mir beim Forum am wichtigsten ist, ist das die "Die letzten 100 Beiträge"-Funktion in seiner jetzigen Form erhalten bleibt. ^^



Es muss ja keine Lüge in diesem Sinne sein, eher Marketing. Das Mobile zunimmt steht wohl außer Frage und ihr da auch auf den Zug mehr aufspringen wollt. Das ist auch okey.
Ob es stimmt mit den 70% mehr als außerhalb Mobile bezweifel ich nun einmal.

Die letzten 100 sind mir sogar mit am wichtigsten.


----------



## ZAM (21. Oktober 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Ob es stimmt mit den 70% mehr als außerhalb Mobile bezweifel ich nun einmal.


Schade, ist aber fakt.



> Die letzten 100 sind mir sogar mit am wichtigsten.


Es sind sogar die letzten 4000 ...


----------



## Falconer75 (21. Oktober 2020)

ZAM schrieb:


> Schade, ist aber fakt.



Alternativer Fakt oder Fakt? Muss man ja heutzutage vorsichtshalber fragen dürfen.   Denke, den meisten hier ist klar, dass Web-News ganz überwiegend mobil konsumiert werden.  Deswegen ist u.a. ja auch die Nutzung klassischer Foren so eingebrochen.


----------



## Batze (21. Oktober 2020)

ZAM schrieb:


> Schade, ist aber fakt.


Wie hier auch in anderen Threads zu anderen Themen schon des öfteren gesagt, ohne Beweise ist gar nichts Fakt nur weil man etwas sagt.
Aber ich möchte da jetzt keinen vom Zaun brechen. Lassen wir es dabei das ihr es so behauptet.


----------



## Batze (21. Oktober 2020)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Deswegen ist u.a. ja auch die Nutzung klassischer Foren so eingebrochen.


Also ich kenne sehr sehr viele Foren die wirklich Aufblühen. Wie du zu der Meinung kommst das Foren eingebrochen sind würde mich mal interessieren. Gibt es dazu eine Statistik? Und wenn ja, um welche Foren soll es sich da handeln?


----------



## Bonkic (21. Oktober 2020)

ach batze, was issen schon wieder los? war das letzte bier gestern wieder schlecht? lass uns reden!  [emoji847]

Gesendet von meinem Pixel 3a mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZAM (21. Oktober 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Aber ich möchte da jetzt keinen vom Zaun brechen.


Dann solltest du vielleicht gar nicht erst Lügen unterstellen, wo keine sind. Wir machen hier sicher keinen Aufriss für so eine Umstellung, wenn es keine Notwendigkeit/Relevanz dahinter gäbe.

Btw. Multithematische oder reine Diskussions-Foren brechen ein, seit Jahren. Was zum Großteil an Social Media-Plattformen liegt, teils im Gamingsektor aber auch daran, dass Hersteller zu ihren Produkten eigene Foren aufgemacht haben, was lange Zeit nicht so war. Special-Interest-Foren leben hingegen noch gut weiter.
Das ist übrigens ebenfalls keine Behauptung oder Lüge.


----------



## Artanis1978 (21. Oktober 2020)

Ich hoffe ihr nutzt in der Desktop Variante eine größere Breite als 1020px. Und bitte nicht die mobile Variante einfach nur groß darstellen - wie bei tagesschau.de


----------



## Batze (21. Oktober 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ach batze, was issen schon wieder los? war das letzte bier gestern wieder schlecht? lass uns reden!  [emoji847]



Ach Bonkic, schon wieder solche vollkommen haltlosen Unterstellungen. Und beleidigend auch noch. Ein typischer Bonkic mir gegenüber. Traurig. Immer wieder das gleiche mit dir.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2020)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Alternativer Fakt oder Fakt? Muss man ja heutzutage vorsichtshalber fragen dürfen.   Denke, den meisten hier ist klar, dass Web-News ganz überwiegend mobil konsumiert werden.  Deswegen ist u.a. ja auch die Nutzung klassischer Foren so eingebrochen.


Wieso sollte das "klar" sein? ^^  Etliche Leute konsumieren News ja weiterhin zu Hause - hat ja nicht jeder unterwegs Zeit, um News zu lesen. Es ist nur so, dass dann auch zu Hause immer häufiger ein Tablet oder Smartphone benutzt wird - wenn du DAS meinst, also nur die Art des Gerätes, dann stimme ich zu. 

Aber dass Foren sehr viel an Zuspruch verloren haben liegt IMHO viel mehr an den Social Media, nicht an "mobil" oder "nicht mobil". Ich kenne haufenweise Leute, die Facebook auf dem PC oder Laptop wie Foren benutzen - nur dass da eben alles in Facebook in Form von Gruppen eingebettet ist und nicht jedes Forum auf einer anderen Website ist. Es ist halt einfach einfacher, Leute zu finden, weil "jeder" bei Facebook ist   Statt bei Google ein Forum zu einem Thema zu suchen, suchen die Leute halt nun immer mehr bei Facebook nach "Gruppen" zu einem Thema.  Ich bin btw NICHT bei facebook.


----------



## Falconer75 (21. Oktober 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wieso sollte das "klar" sein? ^^  Etliche Leute konsumieren News ja weiterhin zu Hause - hat ja nicht jeder unterwegs Zeit, um News zu lesen. Es ist nur so, dass dann auch zu Hause immer häufiger ein Tablet oder Smartphone benutzt wird - wenn du DAS meinst, also nur die Art des Gerätes, dann stimme ich zu.
> 
> Aber dass Foren sehr viel an Zuspruch verloren haben liegt IMHO viel mehr an den Social Media, nicht an "mobil" oder "nicht mobil". Ich kenne haufenweise Leute, die Facebook auf dem PC oder Laptop wie Foren benutzen - nur dass da eben alles in Facebook in Form von Gruppen eingebettet ist und nicht jedes Forum auf einer anderen Website ist. Es ist halt einfach einfacher, Leute zu finden, weil "jeder" bei Facebook ist   Statt bei Google ein Forum zu einem Thema zu suchen, suchen die Leute halt nun immer mehr bei Facebook nach "Gruppen" zu einem Thema.  Ich bin btw NICHT bei facebook.



Du hast recht. In beiden Punkten.


----------



## SpieleKing (21. Oktober 2020)

Mh also mir gefiel das alte Design besser, das hat mich immer an meine  Jugend errinert, als ich es kaum erwarten konnte die neue Ausgabe von euch in die Finger zu bekommen. Schade das ihr das nun auch genommen hab =/


----------



## Batze (21. Oktober 2020)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Mh also mir gefiel das alte Design besser, das hat mich immer an meine  Jugend errinert, als ich es kaum erwarten konnte die neue Ausgabe von euch in die Finger zu bekommen. Schade das ihr das nun auch genommen hab =/



Du meinst die Farbe. Denn Designmäßig ist ja hier noch nichts passiert.
Lassen wir uns doch erstmal Überraschen was kommt. Ist ja noch nichts da.


----------



## Batze (22. Oktober 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> P.S.: Was mir beim Forum am wichtigsten ist, ist das die "Die letzten 100 Beiträge"-Funktion in seiner jetzigen Form erhalten bleibt. ^^


Was ich vergessen hatte Nachzufragen, was teils sogar viel wichtiger ist. Gibt es eine Neue Forenstruktur?
Also ich meine jetzt die Aufteilung der einzelnen Foren und eventuell mal was Neues und das altes was schon lange brach liegt verschwindet?
Hast du da schon Infos für uns?


----------



## ZAM (22. Oktober 2020)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Mh also mir gefiel das alte Design besser, das hat mich immer an meine  Jugend errinert, als ich es kaum erwarten konnte die neue Ausgabe von euch in die Finger zu bekommen. Schade das ihr das nun auch genommen hab =/



Mich erinnert eher immer das hier an meine Jugend 
PC GAMES ONLINE

XD


----------

